# 2 Tips for feeding finicky mantids



## cloud jaguar (Oct 29, 2008)

These are two techniques which work for me to feed finicky mantids:

1) Grab dead prey insect with forceps and present to mantid by putting any part that is leaking bug juice into the mantid's mandibles - generally it will grab it and eat. Sometimes this does not work then i try 2 below.

2) Put dead/alive prey insect with forceps into the bend of the mantid's raptorial arm - i found out last night that this can work as the mantid just slams shut the arm then commences to eat.

...Any other tips YOU know about?


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 29, 2008)

Good fake movements. Sometimes feels like teasing the mantises, but it does seem to spark more interest when feeding dead or immobilized food. If you get the threat pose...you're having too much fun  

Honey or honey-pollen 'butter'... Spread a little on and touch it to the mouthparts. They won't always grab the entire food item, but it does work sometimes.


----------



## Rick (Oct 30, 2008)

Both of those are common for mantis keepers.


----------



## kakistos (Oct 30, 2008)

I touch the mantids hind leg with the food-item. Then he looks, sees and grabs... When I approach them head-on, they are more often scared.

I also use at bit dried honey (extremly sticky) on a stick to "glue" alive fooditems on. If you glue them at the back, their feed will wiggle and the mantis will grab it. It seems a bit harsh, but the cricket or whatever does not get injured with the honey-glue methode (only when the mantis get's it....)

The techniques you (arkanis and kamakiri) mentioned are indeed common, but it cannot hurt to repeat them now and then, for new members, right?


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 30, 2008)

kakistos said:


> I touch the mantids hind leg with the food-item. Then he looks, sees and grabs... When I approach them head-on, they are more often scared.
> I also use at bit dried honey (extremly sticky) on a stick to "glue" alive fooditems on. If you glue them at the back, their feed will wiggle and the mantis will grab it. It seems a bit harsh, but the cricket or whatever does not get injured with the honey-glue methode (only when the mantis get's it....)
> The techniques you (arkanis and kamakiri) mentioned are indeed common, but it cannot hurt to repeat them now and then, for new members, right?


I agree... thanks for posting and adding to this topic. It's given me some ideas.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Dec 17, 2008)

My way is to put the prey like Grasshoppers or damselfly on the back of the neck of the Mantis...

Then the mantis will try to take it off and eventually eat it...

Ive tried it with my mantis...


----------

